# What are ribbon like stools???



## Brian0003 (Nov 5, 2006)

What the heck would this look like?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Thin flat stools. The shape of a ribbon. Thin and flat.K.


----------



## Brian0003 (Nov 5, 2006)

K, thats what I have.Making me more and more paranoid. I think i have Hirchsprungs, then I think I have Coloneric Inertia, and I also think i could have a hemmoroid.I don't know......A lot of them have such similiar syptoms and my GI doctor is a on vacation and I cannot see him for another 9 days,.....nine more days of pain.


----------



## Mary2001 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi Brian. That has been happening to me a lot and I put it down to viral infections, or else colon cleanse that I tried. I am not sure though. Do you live in UK, as there is a lot of viral infections here in wintertime, and rather than getting D or C type ibs, I end up emptying my whole bowel with flat stools at times, and I wonder where it all came from because I go to bathroom on a daily basisanyway. but just have difficulty emptying. I wondered also if it could be the milk that causes that, but I really am not sure. Please keep us posted how you get on with your GI doctor. Thanks and try not to worry in the meantime, as it may be something simple that is the cause. Regards. Mary.


----------



## 22626 (Nov 25, 2006)

I have that, too- intermitently. It may last a week or so and then my stool will be a more normal shape. So whatever compression occurred has obviously resolved itself. If that persists for over a week or longer, I would definately bring it to your GI's attention.Julie


----------



## Brian0003 (Nov 5, 2006)

I've been having it off and on for over a year.I kinda thought it was normal :/.


----------

